# VK New Stock - 23/06/15



## Gizmo (23/6/15)

Subtank Mini Bell Caps ( Clear, Purple, Pink, Orange, Blue )
Magic RDA Colourful
iStick 20w/30W Leather Bag
Bullet RDA
ATTY 3 Cube RDA

Check this link for new arrivals 

http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

RESTOCKS:
Kanthal 24/26/28
Turbo RDA
Velocity
Kuro 6-in-1
OHM Meters
iStick 30W
iStick 50W
Nautilus Coils
ET-S Coils
M80 Black
OCC Coils
Kanger Dual Coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------

